# RecipeDB - Horny Yak



## Pollux (1/11/09)

Horny Yak  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mashed at 66 for 90mins. 90min boil.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.5 kg JWM Light Munich    2.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Caraamber    0.15 kg Weyermann Carared       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 20mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     25 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 55.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days


----------



## big_dazza27 (1/11/09)

77.6 IBU? Nice and bitter :icon_drunk:


----------



## Pollux (1/11/09)

LOL, my regular house ales sit around 50IBU............


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (1/1/10)

With the following:

25g Cascade Hop Pellets (0 Minutes)
15g Nelson Hop Pellets (0 Minutes)

Are these added at the end of the boil at flameout OR added to the cooled wort in the fermentor?

YB


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

Added at flameout.

I have recently ditched my hopsock for a while to see if there is a difference in them swimming freely so normally I throw in the FO additions, put the lid on the urn and then wait 30secs to unplug it. Leave it for 5 minutes, whirlpool, leave it for another 15-20mins, then drain to NC cube....


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (1/1/10)

Thanks Pollux...

Pretty new to AG and still getting my head around the vast array of grains available...
What is JWM? Light Munich & Traditional Ale Malt...


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

Joe White Maltster is the "brand" of the grain I tend to use for base malt.

In this recipe I used their Traditional Ale malt (red printing on the bag) and their munich malt (purple printing).


----------

